# It seems there is a invasion.



## Vriska (May 22, 2010)

Yeah I have no idea where to put this so I am putting it in off topic.

First we had Ostriches, Horrible Fursuits, lombaxes, foxes, TDA and now ottsels. Is this a new record for being all in one month?


----------



## Icky (May 22, 2010)

Dude, everybody always forgets about my ostriches. 

What the hell.


----------



## Mentova (May 22, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Dude, everybody always forgets about my ostriches.
> 
> What the hell.


The foxes were _clearly_ superior.


----------



## Jashwa (May 22, 2010)

So i herd u liek canadiens...


----------



## Vriska (May 22, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Dude, everybody always forgets about my ostriches.
> 
> What the hell.


 I fix'd  my oringinal post.


----------



## Mentova (May 22, 2010)

You also missed the fursuit abominations.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 22, 2010)

So i herd u liek jailbait


----------



## Jashwa (May 22, 2010)

You also missed the horrible fursuit thing.


----------



## gdzeek (May 22, 2010)

Hybrids are next, descendants of the Fox Nazis

yeah that fursuit one was probably the best,confused the snot outta all of us


----------



## Icky (May 22, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> Hybrids are next, descendants of the Fox Nazis


Fuck no. 

Acting like TDA is bad enough, but that's where I draw the line.


----------



## Jashwa (May 22, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> Hybrids are next, descendants of the Fox Nazis


You cannot predict what will be next. 

Only I can predict what will be next.


----------



## Vriska (May 22, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> You also missed the horrible fursuit thing.


...Fix'd it again.

Next one to mention one more i will shoot them in the head.


----------



## Icky (May 22, 2010)

TishPug said:


> ...Fix'd it again.
> 
> Next one to mention one more i will shoot them in the head.


There was also that Phoenix Wright thing a bit ago. 

And your gun is pointing the wrong way to shoot me. :3


----------



## gdzeek (May 22, 2010)

I assume TDA is the spiky haired dude?


----------



## Mentova (May 22, 2010)

Swap fursuits and ostriches and it'll be right.


----------



## Vriska (May 22, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> There was also that Phoenix Wright thing a bit ago.
> 
> And your gun is pointing the wrong way to shoot me. :3


It is the right way.

Becuase in the internet, everything is wrong.



gdzeek said:


> I assume TDA is the spiky haired dude?



How did you know?! YOU MUST BE LIEK, CHUCK NORRIS OR SOMTHING!11!


----------



## Icky (May 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Swap fursuits and ostriches and it'll be right.


I would have guessed that you liked the fursuits.


----------



## Mentova (May 22, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> I would have guessed that you liked the fursuits.


No the fursuit thing came second, she put it first.


----------



## Vriska (May 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No the fursuit thing came second, she put it first.


But now your wrong.

I fix'd it.

Anymore that someone would like to add?


----------



## Mentova (May 22, 2010)

TishPug said:


> But now your wrong.
> 
> I fix'd it.
> 
> Anymore that someone would like to add?


Nope you got them all. :V


----------



## Jashwa (May 22, 2010)

She kinda lumped the "generic gay lombaxes" with the "fuzzy alien impersonators"


----------



## Vriska (May 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Nope you got them all. :V


Great.

But now I want to know who starts all of these invasions?


----------



## gdzeek (May 22, 2010)

But everyday brings new surprises... 0_0

some odd combo of Pliio8, Browder, and the famous Fuzzy Alien started the Lombax thing


----------



## Jashwa (May 22, 2010)

TishPug said:


> Great.
> 
> But now I want to know who starts all of these invasions?


The majority were me. Sorry.


----------



## Mentova (May 22, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> The majority were me. Sorry.


Give me credit too. I helped you start the fursuit one and I was obviously the first HK/fox. :V


----------



## Vriska (May 22, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> The majority were me. Sorry.


I'll just blame it all on you then.


----------



## gdzeek (May 22, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> The majority were me. Sorry.



And thats why Jashwa is the most epic among us


----------



## Jashwa (May 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Give me credit too. I helped you start the fursuit one and I was obviously the first HK/fox. :V


But I started the HK one because you were just going back to your normal one.


----------



## Mentova (May 22, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> But I started the HK one because you were just going back to your normal one.


True.

But did you masturbate to it? I did didn't.


----------



## Vriska (May 22, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> But I started the HK one because you were just going back to your normal one.


Let me rephrase what I just typed.

Let's blame it all on Jashwa and HK.



Heckler & Koch said:


> True.
> 
> But did you masturbate to it? I did didn't.



Oh murr.


----------



## Icky (May 22, 2010)

Hey hey hey, I had the first one. I get at least some credit.


----------



## Jashwa (May 22, 2010)

Don't blame those dumb ostriches and generic gay lombaxes on us. Those were icky and plio8.


----------



## Vriska (May 22, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Hey hey hey, I had the first one. I get at least some credit.


Wait since you started the ostriches, it's all your fault.


----------



## Mentova (May 22, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Don't blame those dumb ostriches and generic gay lombaxes on us. Those were icky and plio8.


Yeah, nothing is gayer than lombaxes and ostriches.


----------



## Jashwa (May 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yeah, nothing is gayer than lombaxes and ostriches.


Except foxes.


----------



## Vriska (May 22, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Except foxes.


Foxes are the gayest.


----------



## Icky (May 22, 2010)

TishPug said:


> Foxes are the gayest.


How can anybody willingly choose foxes? They just suck, all-around.


----------



## Vriska (May 22, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> How can anybody willingly choose foxes? They just suck, all-around.


That is why.

Foxes suck in 2 ways.


----------



## Mentova (May 22, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Except foxes.


I thought you loved me...


----------



## Jashwa (May 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I thought you loved me...


I love you _because_ you're gay <3


----------



## gdzeek (May 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I thought you loved me...



theyre just jealous that foxes are the numbah 1 all around


----------



## Vriska (May 22, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I love you _because_ you're gay <3


That is so sw-

Wait...


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 22, 2010)

Foxes aren't gay, fools.


----------



## Vriska (May 22, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Foxes aren't gay, fools.


Don't worry.

Lombaxes are gay too. :3


----------



## Icky (May 22, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> theyre just jealous that foxes are the numbah 1 all around



Foxes are bad and overused.

Dragons are bad and overused. 

Hybrids are bad and overused.

Buddy, you just picked a trifecta of fail.


----------



## Mentova (May 22, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I love you _because_ you're gay <3


But... D=


----------



## Jashwa (May 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But... D=


C'mere cutie ;3


----------



## gdzeek (May 22, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Foxes are bad and overused.
> 
> Dragons are bad and overused.
> 
> ...



yes i realized that on day 1, I havent gone outside my sanity since


----------



## Mentova (May 22, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> C'mere cutie ;3


But I'm not gay!

(not here, not now.... wait until we're alone bby.)


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 22, 2010)

TishPug said:


> Don't worry.
> 
> Lombaxes are gay too. :3



Yes, yes they are. Luck me, I am not a Lombax.


----------



## Jashwa (May 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But I'm not gay!
> 
> (not here, not now.... wait until we're alone bby.)


Of course you aren't....


----------



## Vriska (May 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But I'm not gay!
> 
> (not here, not now.... wait until we're alone bby.)


i see whut u did thar.

Obvious space is obvious.


----------



## Icky (May 22, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Yes, yes they are. Luck me, I am not a Lombax.



Well, you seem to have a boner for me, and I'm a guy.


----------



## gdzeek (May 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But I'm not gay!
> 
> (not here, not now.... wait until we're alone bby.)



yeah no hatin on my pops... oh wait 0_o


----------



## Vriska (May 22, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Well, you seem to have a boner for me, and I'm a guy.


That proves foxes are gay.
Ostriches are gay too...


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 22, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Well, you seem to have a boner for me, and I'm a guy.



...well...you are a ostrich or bird...
I can't help that one.

Liek seriously. Stop it.


----------



## Mentova (May 22, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Of course you aren't....


I'm not yet.


----------



## Icky (May 22, 2010)

TishPug said:


> That proves foxes are gay.
> Ostriches are gay too...


Well, it's a good thing I'm not an ostrich then.


HAXX said:


> ...well...you are a ostrich or bird...
> I can't help that one.
> 
> Liek seriously. Stop it.





Also we will never stop.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 22, 2010)

I know what's next, everyone is going to have a picture of Xaerun's sandy vagina as their avy :V


----------



## gdzeek (May 22, 2010)

This topic changed fast


----------



## Vriska (May 22, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I know what's next, everyone is going to have a picture of Xaerun's sandy vagina as their avy :V


Don't we all?


----------



## Icky (May 22, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> This topic changed fast



Welcome to _FRIDAY NIGHTS AT FAF_.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 22, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Well, it's a good thing I'm not an ostrich then.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why not stop? One day you'll give me a heart attack.

That isn't cool.


----------



## Vriska (May 22, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Welcome to _FRIDAY NIGHTS AT FAF_.


They are usually like this.

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## gdzeek (May 22, 2010)

thats what I get for being up till 2 XD


----------



## south syde dobe (May 22, 2010)

TishPug said:


> They are usually like this.
> 
> Welcome to the forums.


 
You mean when I'm around


----------



## Vriska (May 22, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> You mean when I'm around


But I'm GUNCAT.

Everything happens when Guncat is around.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 22, 2010)

TishPug said:


> But I'm GUNCAT.
> 
> Everything happens when Guncat is around.


 
Just my presence in a thread and derail them to nothing but shit :3c
Unfortunately that means I need to post less or else I'll have more infractions to add to the large wall of infractions I've gathered.


----------



## Vriska (May 22, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Just my presence in a thread and derail them to nothing but shit :3c
> Unfortunately that means I need to post less or else I'll have more infractions to add to the large wall of infractions I've gathered.


Well, as it turns out I have one infraction. So I must stop trying too derail things.

But now it seems I'm derialing my own thread.. Irony.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 22, 2010)

TishPug said:


> Well, as it turns out I have one infraction. So I must stop trying too derail things.
> 
> But now it seems I'm derialing my own thread.. Irony.


 
I've gotten 4 in less than a couple of days :|
Currently I'm restricted at the moment from doing various things in the forums


----------



## Vriska (May 22, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I've gotten 4 in less than a couple of days :|
> Currently I'm restricted at the moment from doing various things in the forums


New mods = Moar infractions for you.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 22, 2010)

TishPug said:


> New mods = Moar infractions for you.


 Surprisingly I've yet to be issued one by any of the new mods, it was more or less an otter mod who has hots for me trying to blackmail me with infractions :V

And it's not the older otter with the sniper that's for sure


----------



## Vriska (May 22, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Surprisingly I've yet to be issued one by any of the new mods, it was more or less an otter mod who has hots for me trying to blackmail me with infractions :V
> 
> And it's not the older otter with the sniper that's for sure


New mods do their job.

Otter mods are attracted to you by the way,


----------



## Icky (May 22, 2010)

Come on, South Syde, if you're going to make such a big deal about being an epic ween thread derailer, could you at least make it entertaining?


----------



## south syde dobe (May 22, 2010)

TishPug said:


> New mods do their job.
> 
> Otter mods are attracted to you by the way,


 
I see and what is it with those damn otters :[
Makes me want to punt one.
Anyhow on topic post, we should seriously do my idea for Xaerun :3


----------



## Vriska (May 22, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I see and what is it with those damn otters :[
> Makes me want to punt one.
> Anyhow on topic post, we should seriously do my idea for Xaerun :3


We should all just use Xaerun's avatar.
So he can be like WTF IS THIS SHIT?


----------



## south syde dobe (May 22, 2010)

TishPug said:


> We should all just use Xaerun's avatar.
> So he can be like WTF IS THIS SHIT?


 
I'd do that but I don't want to be the first or else he's seriously going to try and raep me :|


----------



## Vriska (May 22, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I'd do that but I don't want to be the first or else he's seriously going to try and raep me :|


I was suggesting you do it but I don't want to be otter raped.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 22, 2010)

TishPug said:


> I was suggesting you do it but I don't want to be otter raped.


 
He won't do it to anyone else but me :[
I bet by tomorrow I'll have a nice set of infractions for fucking up the two past threads now.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 22, 2010)

lol otter raped.

Like they could.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 22, 2010)

HAXX said:


> lol otter raped.
> 
> Like they could.


 
Ok...mod rape then xD


----------



## Vriska (May 22, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> He won't do it to anyone else but me :[
> I bet by tomorrow I'll have a nice set of infractions for fucking up the two past threads now.



Oh right, but Xaerun is "so totally straight". So he won't rape me.

And I'm sorry for giving you a infraction, since this is my thread.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 22, 2010)

TishPug said:


> Oh right, but Xaerun is "so totally straight". So he won't rape me.
> 
> And I'm sorry for giving you a infraction, since this is my thread.


 
It's cool


----------



## Vriska (May 22, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> It's cool


Yay. :3

So what should the next invasion be? Guncat or Xaerun?


----------



## south syde dobe (May 22, 2010)

TishPug said:


> Yay. :3
> 
> So what should the next invasion be? Guncat or Xaerun?


 
Hmm...decisions, decisions :|
I'd have to think about it.


----------



## Vriska (May 22, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Hmm...decisions, decisions :|
> I'd have to think about it.


Or we can all just invade using your av.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 22, 2010)

TishPug said:


> Or we can all just invade using your av.


 
Sure I guess, it makes no difference to me x3


----------



## Vriska (May 22, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Sure I guess, it makes no difference to me x3


Now we need to convince the others. :U


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 22, 2010)

TishPug said:


> Now we need to convince the others. :U


Yiff in hell, furfag.


----------



## Vriska (May 22, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Yiff in hell, furfag.


I'm already in hell.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 22, 2010)

Are you filling in for Larry TDA because he's leaving for IRL?


----------



## south syde dobe (May 22, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Are you filling in for Larry TDA because he's leaving for IRL?


 
who?


----------



## Vriska (May 22, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Are you filling in for Larry TDA because he's leaving for IRL?


GUNCAT IS NOT AMUSED.

-pewpewpew-


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 22, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> who?



Aww, he's forgotten already? :c



TishPug said:


> GUNCAT IS NOT AMUSED.
> 
> -pewpewpew-



GUNCAT IS FILTH.
TANKDOG IS SUPERIOR.


----------



## Vriska (May 22, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Aww, he's forgotten already? :c
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TANKCAT IS MORE SUPERIOUR.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 22, 2010)

I'm guessing we're bored enough to be playing these avatar games?  :V



TishPug said:


> Yay. :3
> 
> So what should the next invasion be? Guncat or Xaerun?



Neither.  Voting for Prinny invasion, wave 2.


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 22, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> I'm guessing we're bored enough to be playing these avatar games?  :V


Well we're not allowed to do anything else. :V


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 22, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Well we're not allowed to do anything else. :V



This is true.  ;~;


----------



## Thatch (May 22, 2010)

FUCK BANDWAGONS!

I'm always too late for them. Stupid americans and their timezones ;_;


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 22, 2010)

szopaw said:


> FUCK BANDWAGONS!
> 
> I'm always too late for them. Stupid americans and their timezones ;_;



Fuck trees, I climb buoys, motherfucker!

You didn't miss out on much.


----------



## Thatch (May 22, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Fuck trees, I climb buoys, motherfucker!
> 
> You didn't miss out on much.



You're posting in The Den with my avatar, that's just low >;[


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 22, 2010)

What's better than one chocolate cake?  TWO CHOCOLATE CAKES!


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 22, 2010)

szopaw said:


> You're posting in The Den with my avatar, that's just low >;[



3:

But but!
I was just thinking of what you would do! You should be thanking me for making the cake more noticeable!



Shark_the_raptor said:


> What's better than one chocolate cake?   TWO CHOCOLATE CAKES!



Will you be my cherries?


----------



## Thatch (May 22, 2010)

HAXX said:


> 3:
> 
> But but!
> I was just thinking of what you would do! You should be thanking me for making the cake more noticeable!



But not in The Den, for fucks sake. Unlike the popular opinion there IS bad publicity D:


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 22, 2010)

szopaw said:


> But not in The Den, for fucks sake. Unlike the popular opinion there IS bad publicity D:



I can't help it if you are contagious.

The cake kinda *stuck* on. Not that I don't mind, it is really *sweet*.
I mean look at that avatar. There are so many *layers *to it. It is sure to *rise* up like the other avatars because really...who can resist a *slice *of the action?


----------



## Willow (May 22, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> So i herd u liek jailbait


Did someone call for me?


----------



## Misterraptor (May 22, 2010)

Pfft, Immature HOES.


----------



## Willow (May 22, 2010)

Fads are only cool when the grown-ups do it


----------



## Zseliq (May 22, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Did someone call for me?


Asking for jail bait on here is like a dog whistle for Willowwolf. I don't know how but it just works. 

ilu <3


----------



## Smelge (May 22, 2010)

Fuck the Lombaxes. They suck.


----------



## Willow (May 22, 2010)

Zseliq said:


> Asking for jail bait on here is like a dog whistle for Willowwolf. I don't know how but it just works.
> 
> ilu <3


I don't know how it works either 

hehe <3


----------



## Werecatdawn (May 22, 2010)

Zseliq said:


> Asking for jail bait on here is like a dog whistle for Willowwolf. I don't know how but it just works.
> 
> ilu <3



Same thing for saying catnip with me....

Im, not proud of it....


----------



## Smelge (May 22, 2010)

Has nobody complained about the glaring grammatical error in the thread title yet?


----------



## Willow (May 22, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Has nobody complained about the glaring grammatical error in the thread title yet?


I noticed it, but I'm gonna let it slide really, even though it does bother me immensely


----------



## Vriska (May 22, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Fuck the Lombaxes. They suck.


Murr~ Zombaxes~


----------



## foxmusk (May 22, 2010)

i wish i could be made into a meme :c


----------



## Willow (May 22, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> i wish i could be made into a meme :c


As do I Mr. Weasel


----------



## Vriska (May 22, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> As do I Mr. Weasel


Guncat meme?


----------



## Viva (May 22, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> As do I Mr. Weasel



But you don't have a personality that is make-fun-of-able.  I do

*confused as to which emoticon to put*


----------



## Willow (May 22, 2010)

VivaLaPh!va said:


> But you don't have a personality that is make-fun-of-able.


Orly?!

Since when?


----------



## Viva (May 22, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Orly?!
> 
> Since when?



Since you joined faf? lol


----------



## Willow (May 22, 2010)

VivaLaPh!va said:


> Since you joined faf? lol


I beg to differ >.>


----------



## Viva (May 22, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I beg to differ >.>



How so?


----------



## Willow (May 22, 2010)

VivaLaPh!va said:


> How so?


There's always someone on here teasing me about something :/


----------



## Viva (May 22, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> There's always someone on here teasing me about something :/



Hmmm.  Well, I haven't noticed.  But the same thing happens to me whenever I voice my opinion.


----------



## Zseliq (May 22, 2010)

I wanna make someone a meme. :/


----------



## Willow (May 22, 2010)

Zseliq said:


> I wanna make someone a meme. :/


You gotta let the grown-ups do it though D:

mememememememememememememememememe <3


----------



## Zseliq (May 22, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> You gotta let the grown-ups do it though D:
> 
> mememememememememememememememememe <3



Aww thats no fun.

Change your avatar and I will. I don't want to piss off Ratte with your current one. <3


----------



## Willow (May 22, 2010)

Zseliq said:


> Aww thats no fun.
> 
> Change your avatar and I will. I don't want to piss off Ratte with your current one. <3


I know 

I still have the one I used before this one


----------



## Zseliq (May 22, 2010)

Tacos. We should all become tacos. lol


----------



## Vriska (May 22, 2010)

Zseliq said:


> Tacos. We should all become tacos. lol


Or guncats.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 22, 2010)

How 'bout Phoenix Wright again?
I miss being Gumshoe... <3


----------



## Willow (May 22, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> How 'bout Phoenix Wright again?
> I miss being Gumshoe... <3


This is tempting >.>

Everyone should guess at what my suggestion is :3


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 22, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> This is tempting >.>
> 
> Everyone should guess at what my suggestion is :3



Toboe?
:3


----------



## Willow (May 22, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Toboe?
> :3


You're close :3

(ffffffuuuu of all the anime, why haven't I watched Wolf's Rain?)


----------



## Sauvignon (May 22, 2010)

I'm still half lombax, and I still feel cool and hip.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 22, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> You're close :3
> 
> (ffffffuuuu of all the anime, why haven't I watched Wolf's Rain?)



Young Link?

(You will cry so hard if you watch it all. I'm still traumatised/heart broken)


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 22, 2010)

Now people copy each others avatars.

And nobody cares to do that to me.

Nobody: Maybe because you switch avatar every ten minutes :V
-Nobody, nobody needs you.

Well anyway, until now I saw only that H&K avatar was copied, the lombrax in past, the ostriches in past, The Drunken Ace right now and Usarise copied Surgat's avatar(Reason: Idol).

That just a huge, marvelous damnation game.


----------



## Willow (May 22, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Young Link?
> 
> (You will cry so hard if you watch it all. I'm still traumatised/heart broken)


You're still cloose :3 (think of a blanket term)


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 22, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> You're still cloose :3 (think of a blanket term)



Err... a supple shota versian of yourself/your 'sona?


----------



## Willow (May 22, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Err... a supple shota versian of yourself/your 'sona?


Bingo :3


----------



## Aleu (May 22, 2010)

Soul Eater characters next :V


----------



## Browder (May 22, 2010)

You guys should all be me. No one likes my avatar apart from me anyway.


----------



## Viva (May 22, 2010)

We should all have fish avatars.  Just because.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 22, 2010)

Browder said:


> You guys should all be me. No one likes my avatar apart from me anyway.



I like it, but it's not a character, so I don't have a mental image of you. :c


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 22, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> Hybrids are next, descendants of the Fox Nazis
> 
> yeah that fursuit one was probably the best,confused the snot outta all of us


Hybrids....


----------



## Alstor (May 22, 2010)

These fads are silly.


----------



## Willow (May 22, 2010)

I say Willow cuz I can


----------



## Jashwa (May 22, 2010)

Memes: you guys are doing them wrong.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 22, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Aww, he's forgotten already? :c


 
But I'm supposed to be leaving


----------



## gdzeek (May 22, 2010)

Alstor said:


> These fads are silly.



says the guy who bought into one late last night


----------



## Alstor (May 22, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> says the guy who bought into one late last night


 They're inescapable.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 22, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> says the guy who bought into one late last night


I loled


----------



## Willow (May 22, 2010)

I only gave into a fad once, and it was the lombax one, which only lasted for a short time because grown-ups are mean


----------



## Alstor (May 22, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> I loled


 Shaddup.


----------



## gdzeek (May 22, 2010)

The Lombax one was the best in my opinion no one really cared about the others until we created lombax havoc, and thats when the so-called adults really started going crazy with different avatar memes.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 22, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Shaddup.


I hear a pin drop.*ping*


----------



## Sauvignon (May 22, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> The Lombax one was the best in my opinion no one really cared about the others until we created lombax havoc, and thats when the so-called adults really started going crazy with different avatar memes.



Agreed. Lombaxes pretty much win this whole thing. Everyone needs to go back to the lombax.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 22, 2010)

Lombaxes are bloody lame.
Everyone be an Ottsel. NOW.


----------



## Willow (May 22, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Lombaxes are bloody lame.
> Everyone be an Ottsel. NOW.


That's what Daxter is??
I always thought he was just a weasel >.>


----------



## Browder (May 22, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Lombaxes are bloody lame.
> Everyone be an Ottsel. NOW.



Might actually do this.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 22, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> That's what Daxter is??
> I always thought he was just a weasel >.>



SHAME ON YOU.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 22, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Lombaxes are bloody lame.
> Everyone be an Ottsel. NOW.


Daxter! yayz :3


----------



## Willow (May 22, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> SHAME ON YOU.


I know, I'm a bad wolfie boy [girl, w/e, shut up]

;^;


----------



## Jashwa (May 22, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> The Lombax one was the best in my opinion no one really cared about the others until we created lombax havoc, and thats when the so-called adults really started going crazy with different avatar memes.


Not really. Both the fursuits and the ostriches were before the lombaxes.


----------



## gdzeek (May 22, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Lombaxes are bloody lame.
> Everyone be an Ottsel. NOW.



I'm actually liking this idea


----------



## gdzeek (May 22, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Not really. Both the fursuits and the ostriches were before the lombaxes.



yeah the ostriches were noticed... kinda. but we caused an uproar, that really caused the avatar thing to be a big deal, I saw a whole lot of TDA avatars because more epeople were aware of the avatar memes


----------



## Browder (May 22, 2010)

I feel...odd.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 22, 2010)

LOOK AT ME.
YOU WANT THIS.


----------



## Willow (May 22, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> yeah the ostriches were noticed... kinda. but we caused an uproar, that really caused the avatar thing to be a big deal, I saw a whole lot of TDA avatars because more epeople were aware of the avatar memes


And they chose Poet because they secretly admire him :3


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 22, 2010)

Browder said:


> I feel...odd.



You look gorgeous.


----------



## Willow (May 22, 2010)

I'm resisting the urge to use this one

I seriously lol'd


----------



## Browder (May 22, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> You look gorgeous.



Thank you. 
More people should look gorgeous, though don't you think? I like this invasion and want it to be successful.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 22, 2010)

Browder said:


> Thank you.
> More people should look gorgeous, though don't you think? I like this invasion and want it to be successful.



Quite. Let us frolic and do weasely things while they look on in envy.



WillowWulf said:


> I'm resisting the urge to use this one
> 
> I seriously lol'd



Pink! Do it! <3


----------



## gdzeek (May 22, 2010)

I'm totally in on this one!


----------



## Willow (May 22, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Pink! Do it! <3


But, but, Marluxia isn't jailbait enough >.>


----------



## Browder (May 22, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> But, but, Marluxia isn't jailbait enough >.>



Hmmm. I'm sure there's probably going to be Roxas one if you look hard enough.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 22, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> I'm totally in on this one!



-high five-



WillowWulf said:


> But, but, Marluxia isn't jailbait enough >.>



Draw jailbait Lucas as an ottsel or something?
Or kid Wakka or Tidus!


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 22, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Memes: you guys are doing them wrong.



I am the only person on the forums that can do memes wrong correctly.


×”×¤×•×¨×•× ×™×™×ž×— ×©×ž×•


----------



## Willow (May 22, 2010)

Browder said:


> Hmmm. I'm sure there's probably going to be Roxas one if you look hard enough.


I searched and found this


----------



## gdzeek (May 22, 2010)

we need more, activate the Ottsel generator!!


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 22, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I searched and found this



Female Link is pretty.


----------



## Browder (May 22, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I searched and found this



The fuck? What does that have to do with anything?

I'll try to find some jailbait for you but I have to leave doon. Don't hold your breath.


----------



## Jashwa (May 22, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> yeah the ostriches were noticed... kinda. but we caused an uproar, that really caused the avatar thing to be a big deal, I saw a whole lot of TDA avatars because more epeople were aware of the avatar memes


Or because it was a bunch of us in skype making fun of him.

One of the two.


----------



## Willow (May 22, 2010)

Browder said:


> The fuck? What does that have to do with anything?
> 
> I'll try to find some jailbait for you but I have to leave doon. Don't hold your breath.


But I've been holding my breath the entire time


----------



## gdzeek (May 22, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Or because it was a bunch of us in skype making fun of him.
> 
> One of the two.



well whichever, the only question that remains now are you an Otsell??


----------



## Jashwa (May 22, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> well whichever, the only question that remains now are you an Otsell??


Negative. I am a meat popsicle.


----------



## gdzeek (May 22, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Negative. I am a meat popsicle.



that sounds like an otsell with its tail outstreched to me


----------



## Willow (May 22, 2010)

amidoinitrite?


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 22, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> amidoinitrite?



That's a pretty cute pose thar. :3


----------



## Browder (May 22, 2010)

Here one for anyone else who wants it. And yes I continued the tradition of cropping it from porn.

[IMG=http://img59.imageshack.us/img59/9781/daxterv.jpg][/IMG]


----------



## Willow (May 22, 2010)

Browder said:


> Here one for anyone else who wants it. And yes I continued the tradition of cropping it from porn.


temptiiing >.>


----------



## south syde dobe (May 22, 2010)

Fuck this fad :V


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 22, 2010)

Browder said:


> Here one for anyone else who wants it. And yes I continued the tradition of cropping it from porn.
> 
> [IMG=http://img59.imageshack.us/img59/9781/daxterv.jpg][/IMG]



Doesn't he have a yellow dingdong in that picture?


----------



## Browder (May 22, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Doesn't he have a yellow dingdong in that picture?


I tried not to look at it.

But it's beige.


----------



## gdzeek (May 22, 2010)

So who started this one? I think we'll need it for tishpugs accounting


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 22, 2010)

Browder said:


> I tried not to look at it.
> 
> But it's beige.



You love it.


----------



## Thatch (May 22, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I can't help it if you are contagious.
> 
> The cake kinda *stuck* on. Not that I don't mind, it is really *sweet*.
> I mean look at that avatar. There are so many *layers *to it. It is sure to *rise* up like the other avatars because really...who can resist a *slice *of the action?



You and your postcount put all cakes to shame :V


----------



## Vriska (May 22, 2010)

one second adding Ottsel, what ever the hell that is.


----------



## gdzeek (May 22, 2010)

A daxter might be more identifiable.

HAXX!  put an ottsell in that cake picture some wheres


----------



## Jashwa (May 22, 2010)

Newfags shouldn't try to make their own memes. You're trying too hard, guys. It's embarrassing.


----------



## Alstor (May 22, 2010)

Am I cool now?


----------



## Werecatdawn (May 22, 2010)

Seriously, enough with the avatar memes... Its like a new one pops up everyday... Its not even that fun.


----------



## Vriska (May 22, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Newfags shouldn't try to make their own memes. You're trying too hard, guys. It's embarrassing.


Let's oppoint Jashwa as the offical meme declarer.


----------



## SnowFox (May 22, 2010)

I thought the ignore feature had broken this morning when I saw TDA. At first I was like "WUT >:[" but then I thought... oh, ok.


I'm sick of my avatar, I want to join a fad but I'd feel stupid doing it if I didn't know what an ottsel is.


----------



## Kommodore (May 22, 2010)

Can someone give me an executive review of the past few days? I have no idea what is going on.


----------



## Werecatdawn (May 22, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> I thought the ignore feature had broken this morning when I saw TDA. At first I was like "WUT >:[" but then I thought... oh, ok.
> 
> 
> I'm sick of my avatar, I want to join a fad but I'd feel stupid doing it if I didn't know what an ottsel is.



An ottsel is basically another Lombax, only its from the Jak series, not the Ratchet series.

Your not missing much.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 22, 2010)

CommodoreKitty said:


> Can someone give me an executive review of the past few days? I have no idea what is going on.


 
Yiff, yiff, yiff, buttsecks, yiff, retarded memes, bawwwwwwwwwwww, yiff and that's FAF for you in a nutshell.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 22, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> I'm sick of my avatar, I want to join a fad but I'd feel stupid doing it if I didn't know what an ottsel is.



What are you meant to be? Imagine a little sparrow landing on the bird-table that looked like that. .___.


----------



## Werecatdawn (May 22, 2010)

CommodoreKitty said:


> Can someone give me an executive review of the past few days? I have no idea what is going on.



People apparantly decided that it would be fun to change all their avatars to the same thing at once. 

They thought wrong.


----------



## Jashwa (May 22, 2010)

CommodoreKitty said:


> Can someone give me an executive review of the past few days? I have no idea what is going on.


There are some of us in a skype convo and we've been going through avatar shenanigans and making fun of people while newfags copy us and ruin everything. 


Werecatdawn said:


> People apparantly decided that it would be fun to change all their avatars to the same thing at once.
> 
> They thought wrong.


This is wrong. You have no idea how much fun we had.


----------



## Kommodore (May 22, 2010)

Werecatdawn said:


> People apparantly decided that it would be fun to change all their avatars to the same thing at once.





Jashwa said:


> There are some of us in a skype convo and we've  been going through avatar shenanigans and making fun of people while  newfags copy us and ruin everything.


So this is your fault, then?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 22, 2010)

CommodoreKitty said:


> So this is your fault, then?



Always.


----------



## Vriska (May 22, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> There are some of us in a skype convo and we've been going through avatar shenanigans and making fun of people while newfags copy us and ruin everything.
> This is wrong. You have no idea how much fun we had.



I'm not  a newfag.

I'm an not-so-new-fag, Oh great fantastical meme declarer.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 22, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> There are some of us in a skype convo and we've been going through avatar shenanigans and making fun of people while newfags copy us and ruin everything.



In my defense I had the Gumshoe avatar first, and everyone copied for no reason.


----------



## Thatch (May 22, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> In my defense I had the Gumshoe avatar first, and everyone copied for no reason.



You were better as a big hairy guy anyway :V



HAXX said:


> Always.



Dude, I just noticed, why are you still Male? At least copy it properly, cakes don't have genders. And find your own plate :V


----------



## SnowFox (May 22, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> What are you meant to be? Imagine a little sparrow landing on the bird-table that looked like that. .___.



It's from a TV series. I explained it once.

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?p=1796678#post1796678


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 22, 2010)

szopaw said:


> You were better as a big hairy guy anyway :V



....

>:c


----------



## Vriska (May 22, 2010)

am i doin it rite?


----------



## gdzeek (May 22, 2010)

wow whats with all the haterz o this forum?


----------



## Vriska (May 22, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> wow whats with all the haterz o this forum?


Hey fellow ottsell, look at this shiny thing in my hands.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 22, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> It's from a TV series. I explained it once.
> 
> http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?p=1796678#post1796678



Wow.
What the Hell was going on? x-x


----------



## Willow (May 22, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> wow whats with all the haterz o this forum?


Jashwa doesn't like for kids to have fun


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 22, 2010)

szopaw said:


> You were better as a big hairy guy anyway :V
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, I just noticed, why are you still Male? At least copy it properly, cakes don't have genders. And find your own plate :V



I evolved and am far superior..inferior being.


----------



## Thatch (May 22, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> ....
> 
> >:c



Is he saying "cocks"? :V


And I might as well go back to the Ty-isque avi. A bandwagon is a bandwagon :V



HAXX said:


> I evolved and am far superior..inferior being.



You're a vile imposter. I am raging at you :V


----------



## gdzeek (May 22, 2010)

Tishpug is the most badass of us all. yezzur


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 22, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Is he saying "cocks"? :V
> 
> 
> And I might as well go back to the Ty-isque avi. A bandwagon is a bandwagon :V



I cannot unsee "cocks" now. Thanks. U:

I prefer this avatar of yours, it's clever.


----------



## Vriska (May 22, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> Tishpug is the most badass of us all. yezzur


..I love you.

And sig'd.


----------



## SnowFox (May 22, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Wow.
> What the Hell was going on? x-x



When?


----------



## south syde dobe (May 22, 2010)

TishPug said:


> ..I love you.
> 
> And sig'd.


 
Lol I had no idea you changed your name :O


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 22, 2010)

szopaw said:


> You're a vile imposter. I am raging at you :V



Pfft, you're the fake.

Get out of here, reject!


----------



## south syde dobe (May 22, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Pfft, you're the fake.
> 
> Get out of here, reject!


 
I lol'd fucking hard HAXX, nice pic


----------



## Thatch (May 22, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I cannot unsee "cocks" now. Thanks. U:
> 
> I prefer this avatar of yours, it's clever.



Yeah, if only SOME people wouldn't ruin it...



HAXX said:


> Pfft, you're the fake.
> 
> Get out of here, reject!



Yes, I'm looking at you, damned doppleganger. I'll report you to the new mods and you'll get B& :V


----------



## south syde dobe (May 22, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Yes, I'm looking at you, damned doppleganger. I'll report you to the new mods and you'll get B& :V


 
But you are the fake :O


----------



## Willow (May 22, 2010)

..What did I miss?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 22, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Yeah, if only SOME people wouldn't ruin it...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm looking at you, damned doppleganger. I'll report you to the new  mods and you'll get B& :V





south syde dobe said:


> But you are the fake :O



Is this so? It seems others think otherwise, my evil persona.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 22, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ..What did I miss?


 Destroy the imposter...which cake will you choose?


----------



## Willow (May 22, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Destroy the imposter...which cake will you choose?


I only have to choose one cake? Can't I just eat them both?


----------



## Vriska (May 22, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Lol I had no idea you changed your name :O


I did.

Did you just realize this? :O


----------



## gdzeek (May 22, 2010)

The cake is a lie!


----------



## south syde dobe (May 22, 2010)

TishPug said:


> I did.
> 
> Did you just realize this? :O


 
Well I was sleepy last night when I was posting and you didn't have your usual avatar lol



WillowWulf said:


> I only have to choose one cake? Can't I just eat them both?


 Um sure I guess :|


----------



## Vriska (May 22, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Well I was sleepy last night when I was posting and you didn't have your usual avatar lol
> 
> 
> Um sure I guess :|


My usual avatar? What is that? :U


----------



## Alstor (May 22, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> The cake is a lie!


 Bullshit. I saw it. I SAW ITTTTTTTTTTTT...


----------



## Thatch (May 22, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Is this so? It seems others think otherwise, my evil persona.



My e-penis is bigger than yours. I win :V



gdzeek said:


> The cake is a lie!



You should be hurt severly.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 22, 2010)

TishPug said:


> My usual avatar? What is that? :U


 I've been away for so long I can't remember D:


----------



## Thatch (May 22, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I've been away for so long I can't remember D:



Join Date: Mar 2010

It couldn't have been THAT long.


----------



## Willow (May 22, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Join Date: Mar 2010
> 
> It couldn't have been THAT long.


The longest I've even been away from FAF was like, 3 days or something
I have no life so it's fine


----------



## south syde dobe (May 22, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Join Date: Mar 2010
> 
> It couldn't have been THAT long.


 
Close your trap cake before I dump you in the trashcan.
Well what did you normally use as an avy?


----------



## Vriska (May 22, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Close your trap cake before I dump you in the trashcan.
> Well what did you normally use as an avy?


It usually included pugs, I think my one that I usually use was a cat that said OMGWTF.


----------



## Alstor (May 22, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> The longest I've even been away from FAF was like, 3 days or something
> I have no life so it's fine


 I'm going to be away for 12 days in the beginning of June. FUCK YEAH, FLORIDA KEYS!


----------



## south syde dobe (May 22, 2010)

TishPug said:


> It usually included pugs, I think my one that I usually use was a cat that said OMGWTF.


 That could of threw me off xP


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 22, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Join Date: Mar 2010



Fake and photoshopped.


----------



## Thatch (May 22, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Well what did you normally use as an avy?



When?


----------



## south syde dobe (May 22, 2010)

szopaw said:


> When?


 I meant her damn it :|
nvm she answered it for me


----------



## Willow (May 22, 2010)

Alstor said:


> I'm going to be away for 12 days in the beginning of June. FUCK YEAH, FLORIDA KEYS!


I'm going to be in Florida this July, but I'm taking my laptop with me


----------



## Slyck (May 22, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> So i herd u liek canadiens...



Yea I do you got a problem with that? Huh? No? Good.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 22, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I'm going to be in Florida this July, but I'm taking my laptop with me



I'm going for Christmas!


----------



## Thatch (May 22, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I meant her damn it :|
> nvm she answered it for me



You wrote it under my quote. It was only logical to assume it.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 22, 2010)

szopaw said:


> You wrote it under my quote. It was only logical to assume it.


 Work has me kinda preoccupied now and I wasn't thinking too clearly,
I know what you mean though.


----------



## Slyck (May 22, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Dude, everybody always forgets about my ostriches.
> 
> What the hell.



Ostrich goes quack, you quack.


----------



## Smelge (May 22, 2010)

Well, I think this whole affair has been confusing.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 22, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Well, I think this whole affair has been confusing.


I know right?...Am I looking at a mirror right now? @.@
I don't remember getting a sexy mustache and whiskers like that either :|


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 22, 2010)

o murr, at least Ottsels are so freaking adorable. I love Daxter. <3


----------



## south syde dobe (May 22, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> o murr, at least Ottsels are so freaking adorable. I love Daxter. <3


 
(note to self: Destroy Daxter!)


----------



## Verin Asper (May 22, 2010)

hey guys, remember when we did Prinnies :V


----------



## Enwon (May 22, 2010)

I wonder what the next avatar invasion is...  I hope it's not tacos, because that'd be really stupid.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 22, 2010)

N106 said:


> I wonder what the next avatar invasion is...  I hope it's not tacos, because that'd be really stupid.



I actually would like tacos now.
We don't have Taco Bell or anything close in whatever country this is. :c


----------



## Zseliq (May 22, 2010)

I remember the prinnies.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 22, 2010)

Zseliq said:


> I remember the prinnies.


I still have mines =3


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 22, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> hey guys, remember when we did Prinnies :V



Yes.



Crysix Fousen said:


> I still have mines =3



Same.  I'm hoping we have a wave 2 for them.


----------



## Nylak (May 22, 2010)

Fucking prinnies.  *groan.*  Man, I had totally forgotten about that.


----------



## Thatch (May 22, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> Same.  I'm hoping we have a wave 2 for them.



Dood, just don't explode on anything.


----------



## Willow (May 22, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Same.  I'm hoping we have a wave 2 for them.


Awww, does want D:


----------



## gdzeek (May 22, 2010)

what are prinnies?


----------



## Icky (May 22, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> what are prinnies?



http://tinyurl.com/2anbfte


----------



## Willow (May 22, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> http://tinyurl.com/2anbfte


I haven't personally played Disgaea 2, but I at least know what prinnies are


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 23, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Fucking prinnies.  *groan.*  Man, I had totally forgotten about that.



Don't be hatin', dood.



szopaw said:


> Dood, just don't explode on anything.



Dood, it's chill.  ovo


----------



## slydude851 (May 23, 2010)

Well there will always be horrible fursuits.  As for the animals and TDA, wtf is TDA? and the animals, I'm too confined in my city, animals are VERY rare.


----------



## Willow (May 23, 2010)

slydude851 said:


> wtf is TDA?


He's a forum user


----------



## TeeJay the GolFaux (May 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> The foxes were _clearly_ superior.


 
/sign 8 times.


----------

